# Hello !



## shina (29 Sep. 2015)

Hello 
i'm new here, My name is Charlene, i've got 24 years old and I am currently studing in Paris . 
I've got a fan page on facebook, the website is in construction, about Shakira.


----------



## General (30 Sep. 2015)

Welcome to CB


----------



## Sven. (1 Okt. 2015)

Welcome to CB Forum


----------

